# Whereabouts?



## Dispater (Jan 19, 2002)

And where did the Wherabouts forum go about? When will it about be back? I really liked everything about it. Where, oh where...


----------



## Dispater (Jan 19, 2002)

Well I found it! Oh foolish me. Oh, I'm so embarassed. Look away!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 19, 2002)

It's a sub-forum!  You'll find it under the "DM stuff" forum. Or, (ahem), just use the quick-jump menu at the bottom left-hand corner to head there directly.

Incidentally, this kind of thread should be in "Meta", not "General discussion."


----------



## Dispater (Jan 19, 2002)

Thanks, foolish me found it a bit confusing. I guess DM stuff is about right where whereabouts belong.


----------

